# LDAP user settings for client machine



## kiranopatil (Mar 10, 2011)

I am running an OpenLDAP 2.4 server under FreeBSD. Need help to set[]up ldap user authentication on a FreeBSD client machine.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2011)

LDAP Authentication


----------



## Oko (May 9, 2014)

@SirDice, could you please tell me which daemons need to be restarted after configuring the LDAP client? I got ldapsearch to work but `id username` returns nothing.


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2014)

There are no daemons running on the client for LDAP. If `id username` doesn't work you may have forgotten to set /etc/nsswitch.conf correctly.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO885 ... lient.html


----------



## Oko (May 9, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> There are no daemons running on the client for LDAP.


Of course I know that but 


			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> If `id username` doesn't work you may have forgotten to set /etc/nsswitch.conf correctly.
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO885 ... lient.html


after you alter nsswitch don't you need to restart some daemon so that the system picks up things?


----------

